# average price for clones



## blondlebanese

can someone give me an idea of what clones cost from a dispencery in calif.  is it in the 10s or 100s ?  I saw some prices on line for seeds the prices I remember are $70 $100.  how many seeds do you get for those prices?  50?  25?  surely they don't mean each.    can anyone remember five finger lids for $30.  seeds galor in a bag of Colombian gold. "*** happened"? said rip van winkle.


----------



## ston-loc

$5-$10 for a rooted clone at local dispensary in NorCal. Seeds all dif ball game as far as the rest of what you're asking


----------



## JimB

In reality, great value exists in ability to cultivate clone/seedling/juvenile up to 28 days into low wide phenotype, 8-10 inches tall and wide, lightly root bound.

That's 2/3's of a finished crop bought off the shelf.

Remaining 1/3 is carry home, transplant to larger media, mild bloom feed only, 3 days long lights to adjust, run the flower cycle. 

Most everyone desires "I'm a gardener" bona fides which precludes cuttings market of getting solid foothold even tho' the value is there.


----------



## pcduck

:huh::stoned::stoned:


----------



## trillions of atoms

Lol duck


----------



## Locked

JimB said:


> In reality, great value exists in ability to cultivate clone/seedling/juvenile up to 28 days into low wide phenotype, 8-10 inches tall and wide, lightly root bound.
> 
> That's 2/3's of a finished crop bought off the shelf.
> 
> Remaining 1/3 is carry home, transplant to larger media, mild bloom feed only, 3 days long lights to adjust, run the flower cycle.
> 
> Most everyone desires "I'm a gardener" bona fides which precludes cuttings market of getting solid foothold even tho' the value is there.



Okay I think I have actually smoked enough bud to decipher this.  

You think there is great value in selling clones that are not just rooted but into veg and kept short wide girls. Those would be the best to turn over quickly right into Flowering.  Carry home for the I am a gardener type are clones that are barely rooted and need to be vegged and hence "gardened".


----------



## umbra

back to the question at hand, common everyday strains type clones $10-$20 in Cali, however there are elite clones that commercial growers have paid over $1000. I remember getting into a very deep conversation with Prof P from Dynasty seeds at Spannabis in Barcelona about seed pricing. There are 2 schools of thought on seed prices; the first is about how much time and effort it takes for phenol hunting both male and female breeders, then the time it takes to stabilize a strain. The second school of thought is based on economic theory, basic concept of supply and demand. It goes like this...if I have 100 seeds and I sell them and they are all gone in a day, the prices is too low, If I take the same seeds and set the price so that no one buys them the price is too high. When I find a price where the seeds sell out in 2 weeks or a month, then That is the right price. So you see seeds going for $100 for 10 seeds, or more, because people are willing to pay that.


----------

